# Thoughts on Record Power Carving set for beginner



## Mengtian (Dec 12, 2017)

I have been doing small carvings and figurines (about 3-5 inches tall) and I have good set of Flexcut mini/micro carving knives and chisels. I have been wanting to get into larger and more complex carvings. I do this for fun, do not do it often (once or twice every other month or so).

I have been looking at the Record Power 12 piece carving set. It is 99 bucks right now. That 40 dollar price decrease makes it very appealing for me. Thoughts on it for quality and if it is a good buy?

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/record-power-12pc-carving-set.aspx


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I would say yes, a good entry level set.
and if/when your interest and skill leads you to bigger carvings,
then you can start adding the more expensive pieces as you need them.
you could also add a medium size Riffler File set if you see one on sale.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Wood-Rasp-Riffler-File-Set-Italian-Rasps-Double-Sided-8-Pieces-Brand-New/263286016341?epid=2254338310&hash=item3d4d11c955:g:0TcAAOSwr1tZ9bJb

it took me 20 years to collect this roll.
most are Wood Carvers Supply and Henry Taylor.










.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I saw this while surfing around the net. It may help in your future tool selections.
https://buff.ly/2jDsOkU

.


----------

